# Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope I did not miss a "thank you" in the title of this thread! 

Gosh I can't thank you enough on behalf of Snowy & Crystal -- all 6 of you!!!! 

Beyond sweet to know that not only one, two, three or four but FIVE packages (from 6 people) for the malts that made it safely to our P.O. Box.

The first one, we got yesterday, a very beautiful and thoughtful card from the world's sweetest maltese, Bonnie, and her mommy Linda :wub: with the sweetest wordings for a beginning of a new year :tender: Thank you!

then, today? wowza, 4 MORE:w00t:!!! Because packages (other than cards) like the ones that got here are a bit bigger than the mail box itself, they had to be at the mail box office (the office, unlike the mail box itself, was closed for the last week). I don't have the packages with me right now. My mum was the one who made the trip to the P.O. Box office this evening since she was expecting some mails. She called me to tell me about 4 packages for Snowy & Crystal. She read out the names for me and they read that they were from Tammy, Paula, Debbie, Pampered Pet Boutique (Crystals). That said, I do not know who the fifth person who sent a package through Crystal to the malts yet because the package only had Crystal's Boutique address from the outside... Crystal said that it was a surprise and since the malts can't open it yet because it isn't here with us yet, we don't know who you are...but an early thank you to you and Crystal too for sending it :grouphug: 

awwh thanks once again to all 6 of you guys. Will share some pictures once the malts have the packages with them (by tomorrow).

Just being in SM brings joy to me; I think that it is more than a blessing to me and my malts to be among you ALL - a great caring bunch of people in SM who share the same craze that I do to the maltese breed. No need for anything else but just the thought of it and then sending it to the malts and having it reach safely is MORE THAN sweet and thoughtful that warms my heart ... just wish that you, yourselves, can also come in a package instead ..... LOL but seriously I wish that was possible so that I can give you one big hug from me and malts kisses from snowy and crystal for your being you! Thinking more about it, a plane will be a better choice for that if traveling through PC screens never happens in the future 

Although I am physically too far away, I feel so close to everybody in SM and really see this place as a place where many kind hearted ones can be found from ALL OVER the world.

Good night world! off the malts and me go to bed!
xoxo
Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Looks like Snowy and Crystal will be having two Christmas's this year!!:aktion033:


How exciting!!! Can't wait to see what they got!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOWZERS!!! I agree with Pat, the kids will have 2 Christmas' this year!! It shows how much you and your kids are loved Kat. I hope you take pics of them opening up their prezzies so that we can all share in the excitement


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! thats great!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're a very special person, Kat. Consider yourself hugged from across the miles!:hugging:

And special kisses from Bonnie to you and the fluffs!:smootch::smootch::smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Kat, Snow and Crystal - I can't think of anyone who deserves wonderful surprises, presents and wishes for a great New Year!!! I can't wait to see what the kids got. Hugs to you from far away physically but very close to Tyler and my heart. :smootch::drinkup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

See how loved you, S&C are?! I feel very blessed to have gotten to know Kat....you are so beyond special!!!!!!!!!!! We wuv you and Snowy and Crystal!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I always knew you were special too Kat...:Waiting:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah how sweet!!! I can't wait to see what the fluffs got!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Can't wait to see what they got!!!





Johita said:


> I hope you take pics of them opening up their prezzies so that we can all share in the excitement





Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili: Kat, Snow and Crystal - I can't think of anyone who deserves wonderful surprises, presents and wishes for a great New Year!!! I can't wait to see what the kids got.





missiek said:


> I can't wait to see what the fluffs got!


oh guys, I can't wait to allow the malts to find out! and let you all see too by sharing along. 

the malts and I have the packages in our room (pic taken few minutes ago)









but I am exhausted to allow them to open them up (I am 500% sure that they would go excited over them once they open them up) while snapping their pic/vid to share. the exciting and fun experience for the malts while opening and me while snapping pic/vid will for sure be better when there is some extra energy in me. I was out the whole day today. It is 12:00 AM at the moment here. I think my body time is ticking for some sleep. We will do that for very sure when energetic -after sleeping-  and share with you all SOON after taking them :grouphug:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Consider yourself hugged from across the miles!:hugging:
> And special kisses from Bonnie to you and the fluffs!:smootch::smootch::smootch:





Snowbody said:


> :Hugs to you from far away physically but very close to Tyler and my heart. :smootch::drinkup:


awwh luv ya guys!!!! you and your malts :hugging: :wub: :hugging: :wub:



Orla said:


> wow! thats great!!


SM is just too kind :wub: I love its people so much 



mom2bijou said:


> See how loved you, S&C are?! I feel very blessed to have gotten to know Kat....you are so beyond special!!!!!!!!!!! We wuv you and Snowy and Crystal!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxo


awwh Tammy you are beyond sweet :hugging: and your babies? ALWAYS melt my heart!! :wub: thanks for that too. luv ya all!!



Rocky's Mom said:


> I always knew you were special too Kat...:Waiting:


awee I am not different from anyone here :grouphug: all these maltese caring mommies and daddies are all special with a kind heart ... just look at these malts (including Rockstar) to see what I mean. You can just see how well taken care of and loved these little ones are :wub: sure reflects the kind hearted mommy/daddy behind them:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

trhat is so so sweet , if anyone deserves pressies , its u guys ! looking forward to seeing them open their loot


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How exciting that it all arrived at the same time. Can't wait to see what's inside all of those boxes. Enjoy Kat!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Last night, the malts found out what were in these thoughtful packages :wub::chili:

ALICE, MIA AND GEMMA:tender:!!! so you were the ones who got the fifth package for us -- THANK YOU, girls so much! 

Yes, I took a video for the purpose of sharing the joy of these packages with you. 

Please Just excuse:
the video quality. After uploading the video for the 3rd time, I decided to change the video coding because goodness, the first couple of ones required around 700 minutes to complete uploading :w00t: and since my brain was half asleep late last night, I waited for the first 50 minutes of that 700 minutes upload requirement video ..lol...instead of changing the code straight away and re-upload again.
Another thing, I dropped my flip (camera) and can so tell that its not the same as it used to. Also, the lighting was bad so subjects can look grainy. Also excuse, the malts' messy-ness; they needed a bath (which they will get tomorrow) but I just knew that if I delayed sharing, I might take such a long time to share. 

Last but not least, hope you enoy watching 





 
awee I also got a very special mug with pictures of all the fluffs who ruled/rule my heart .... brought me happy tears to see my very sweet angel, Melon on it too :') 

From the bottom of my heart, I thank you all :grouphug:

hugs
Kat + Snowy & Crystal

ps. Crystal was not in the mood to play last night (since it passed her normal bed time when we checked on the pachages - it was the perfect time for me to do that, but not to Crystal who wasn't even in the regular sleeping room. Now with Snowy, he is as nuts as I am lol it doesn't matter if it was very late or not :HistericalSmiley:..Nevertheless, she still decided to check on here and there.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ! looking forward to seeing them open their loot


Hope you enoy it in post#13 (hugs)



Maglily said:


> How exciting that it all arrived at the same time.!


yeah! it was a hit for us ^_^



Maglily said:


> Can't wait to see what's inside all of those boxes. Enjoy Kat!


hope you enjoy it too  
hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOVED THE VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow presents galore! Kat you and your duo are so adored! I loved how Snowy stole the show but that lil paw wave by Crystal in the end melted my heart! I"m so glad mini Benny made it to you safe and sound. Now you have a lil piece of Benny to live with you! We love ya Kat, Snowy and Crystal!!!! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

awww Kat, how exciting for you and your pups. I loved the video and of coarse I love Snowy and Crystal. 
Great gifts and well deserved! 
hugs to you and your pups:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> LOVED THE VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow presents galore! Kat you and your duo are so adored! I loved how Snowy stole the show but that lil paw wave by Crystal in the end melted my heart! I"m so glad mini Benny made it to you safe and sound. Now you have a lil piece of Benny to live with you! We love ya Kat, Snowy and Crystal!!!! xoxoxoxoxo


:chili: happy to read that you loved it because we LOVE having a lil piece of MyBenny here :tender: I have it displayed right here with the beautiful photo/postcard that came with it:wub2:

haha I gotta tell you, Snowy is a bit of a nut case :HistericalSmiley: but that's what I love about him :wub: kindda like me in the sense that sleeping is a bit boring when there is other fun things to do:blush:

Now princess Crystal is a bit different than Snowy. Playing with toys and doing things have limits. It was passed our bed time and she (and Snowy) already had a bit of an active day. So she wasn't into the mood. Crystal is moody sometimes and last night was an example of her. However, when we woke up this morning, I caught her playing with the stuffed palm tree (the one that you saw Snowy play with in the video, but I sure was not surprised because I know how much she loves the stuffed/soft toys ^_^ 



njdrake said:


> awww Kat, how exciting for you and your pups. I loved the video and of coarse I love Snowy and Crystal.
> Great gifts and well deserved!
> hugs to you and your pups:wub:


happy to read that you enjoyed watching


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:arty: I loved the presents and loved the video. What fun opening all those great gifts!!! Kat, you are so loved and I'm happy that you got a physical reminder of that in those gifts that came from the heart. Love that Snowy and I'm giving Crystal a pass. I know what it feels like to be too tired to play...or talk...or keep your eyes open. :innocent: z-z-z-z-z Sounds like me every night.:blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun video!!! Kat you're the best at those, you know!!!

Looks like you had Christmas all over again!! What wonderful gifts!!!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i loved your video. thank you for sharing the clip with us. love the gifts too!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Looks like a fun fun time was had at your house!! Gotta love opening presents. And your Snowy needs no help in that department. Love his smile.:wub: Oh and Crystal waiving...*sigh*...talk about precious!!:tender: 

What a great video Kat. I loved it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Funny how they know how to open a present...loved your video Kat. I couldn't tell at all that Crystal was sleepy and not quite up for all the fun.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Great video!! Snowy is adorable as always :wub: and he's a pro at opening presents :HistericalSmiley: I was wondering where Crystal were, but now I understand! I think I am more like Crystal and gets cranky when I'm tired :blush:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Kat, you and your fluff are more then deserving. Those are such wonderful gifts that you will always treasure. Don't you just love SM? Snowy sure likes to open presentsm he kinda reminds me of Alvin. It's all mine let me at it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> *that came from the heart*.


:tender: :wub:gonna treasure them forever :wub2: 


The A Team said:


> What a fun video!!! Kat you're the best at those, you know!!!
> 
> Looks like you had Christmas all over again!! What wonderful gifts!!!!! :chili::aktion033:





jadey said:


> i loved your video. thank you for sharing the clip with us. love the gifts too!





Crystal&Zoe said:


> WooHoo!! Looks like a fun fun time was had at your house!! Gotta love opening presents. And your Snowy needs no help in that department. Love his smile.:wub: Oh and Crystal waiving...*sigh*...talk about precious!!:tender:
> 
> What a great video Kat. I loved it! :thumbsup:


:chili: happy that you loved it guys :chili::grouphug:






Maglily said:


> Funny how they know how to open a present...loved your video Kat. *I couldn't tell at all that Crystal was sleepy and not quite up for all the fun.*


I think that it's because the other real side of Crystal wasn't shown yesterday when we opened the packages -- she has another reaction when she gets into the mood :HistericalSmiley: 
She kept on going a bit away to just lay there (@2:58 of the video , she will appear doing that in the background), then came back to give a little sniff/check with us (which I did film those moments all in the vid) then she left again. 
This morning, she was back to her real-self when it comes to toys...went super excited over the palm trees lol :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yeagerbum said:


> Great video!! Snowy is adorable as always :wub: and he's a pro at opening presents :HistericalSmiley: I was wondering where Crystal were, but now I understand! I think I am more like Crystal and gets cranky when I'm tired :blush:


sleeping time at night is a treasured moment for Crystal - isn't a happy camper when waiting for Snowy and I to go to bed with her. On top of that, she doesn't go decide to sleep on her own, but WAITS for us (while being "not in a mood")

glad that you liked it, Sarah  (hugs)



mary-anderson said:


> Kat, you and your fluff are more then deserving. Those are such wonderful gifts that you will always treasure. Don't you just love SM? Snowy sure likes to open presentsm he kinda reminds me of Alvin. It's all mine let me at it. :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley: Alvin and Snowy are funny :wub:
LOVE SM soooo much - always loved this place and just wish that it was the people who we could hug, but for now, we are treasuring these thoughtful gifts forever!! 
happy that u loved it Mary 

hugs
Kat


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How very sweet! I loved watching Snowy and Crystal in the video...wonderful gifts!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: now do you now how much we all love you:wub: I loved the video, I laughed because Snowy is so much like Matilda, my goodness the way that boy opens gifts:HistericalSmiley: reminded me so much of Matilda, it was hard trying to get the balls in the boxes before smarty pants Matilda saw them, if she would have saw the balls she would have jumped in the box and I would have sent her off to you, I can see it now, Snowy and Matilda would drive a sane person nuts:HistericalSmiley: then there's sweet Crystal:tender: who always acts sooo lady like, (right) I love you my friend you never got the card I meant to send you, I spent time writtening how much I adore you and S&C. Sorry about that.
Your one of my special angels Kat. Hugs to you


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kat i loved the video and watching Snowy open all of the gifts, i was laughing the whole time. You are one very special person and you mean alot to alot of us here. I loved watching Snowy playing with his palm tree and am so glad that they like their toys and i'm so happy that you liked your mug. I forgot to put the card in the box, but you know it was sent with love.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Love the video Kat, I see another up and coming Steven Spielberg. I really enjoy watching Snowy and Crystal's adventures. Oh and they got such great presents...cool Kisses Lynda and Maximillian xxoo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Loved it! I saw the video 3 times already Kat!! Love how playful Snowy is and how he knew there were pressies under all that paper. I also liked how gentle he was with the Angel when he realized it wasn't a toy. He's so smart. oh and sweet Crystal's wave at the end is adorable! Your kids got a lot of neat gifts - you and them are so loved here and are so deserving! Thanks so much for sharing the video and putting a smile on my face


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

donnad said:


> How very sweet! I loved watching Snowy and Crystal in the video...wonderful gifts!


Glad that you enjoyed, Donna 



Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili::chili: now do you now how much we all love you:wub: I loved the video, I laughed because Snowy is so much like Matilda, my goodness the way that boy opens gifts:HistericalSmiley: reminded me so much of Matilda, it was hard trying to get the balls in the boxes before smarty pants Matilda saw them, if she would have saw the balls she would have jumped in the box and I would have sent her off to you, I can see it now, Snowy and Matilda would drive a sane person nuts:HistericalSmiley: then there's sweet Crystal:tender: who always acts sooo lady like, (right) I love you my friend *you never got the card I meant to send you*, I spent time writtening how much I adore you and S&C. Sorry about that.
> Your one of my special angels Kat. Hugs to you


awwh sweet Paula, but the card that reached us was also addressed to me, Snowy and Crystal :wub: loved its beautiful words and I sure love you and your girls sooooo much :hugging::wub: Matilda also left us a note saying that she would love to play with Snowy :wub: awee so I guess there was an additional card? but that is totally fine, my friend:grouphug: I just know that I am blessed that I got the chance to meet some awesome people (like YOU) here in SM :tender: the thoughtful gifts that the malts and I received will forever be treasured :wub:

I KNOW that our malts are similar :HistericalSmiley: I can just picture them together LOL we will have to throw the balls for them to fetch .... forever :w00t: YET, I still wish that Matilda hoped into the package and came along :wub:



mysugarbears said:


> Kat i loved the video and watching Snowy open all of the gifts, i was laughing the whole time. You are one very special person and you mean alot to alot of us here. I loved watching Snowy playing with his palm tree and am so glad that they like their toys and i'm so happy that you liked your mug. I forgot to put the card in the box, *but you know it was sent with love*.:grouphug::grouphug:


you sure got that right :hugging: 



malteseboy22 said:


> Love the video Kat, I see another up and coming Steven Spielberg. I really enjoy watching Snowy and Crystal's adventures. Oh and they got such great presents...cool Kisses Lynda and Maximillian xxoo


Very happy to read that you enjoy watching them, Lynda. I send my kisses to precious Maximillian :wub: (hugs)



Johita said:


> I also *liked how gentle he was with the Angel when he realized it wasn't a toy. *He's so smart. oh and sweet Crystal's wave at the end is adorable! Your kids got a lot of neat gifts


awwh that sure is right :tender: this boy is a smarty one, for sure

happy that you loved it, pal :wub2:

hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome video Kat, love seeing S&C playing around!!:chili::chili::chili:
Snowy and Crystal look so happy with their great gifts, :tender::tender:
so sweet of all who sent them!!:wub:


----------

